# ss snow bucket.



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wondering what brands of snow buckets everyone likes. Looking for a 88-96 inch.
Thanks


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a bobcat brand 100" and love it. I have seen some where the back is mesh, that may be a really nice feature. 
On the 100" bucket I do find myself looking out the side windows to see the edges while around cars so if you're in tight areas I would almost go for the 90-something inch bucket. When just loading snow I beyond love my bucket, I swear its faster than my hoe depending on the location. Something else to note, the heal, or the back of the bobcat snow bucket I find digging into the pavement from time to time. To eliminate that I just run my loader arms up a little bit and tilt the front of the bucket down to pavement using my float button.

Sorry to write a story, but I also want to comment on price. When I was shopping a few years ago I looked everywhere from ebay to the local dealer. My bobcat dealer was within $100-$200 of anyone else ebay or online store once I took into consideration shipping and a cutting edge. Most of the buckets I looked at online did not come with a cutting edge, personally I would never run a bucket without a bolt on or welded cutting edge, buckets now a days are just too expensive.

I just heard of a guy getting a bucket from this company and seems to like it, also prices don't seem bad.
http://www.berlon.com/slmb.php#


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

108" Bobcat and two 96" Virnig (the standard ones)


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

90" Bobcat . Love it. Wish it was bigger. Wish i could see the cutting edge, wish the back was mesh but I use it for other things besides snow...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We have an 88in BC snow bucket, and a standard (CI) 74in BC bucket with a screen insert to keep snow from coming over the back....which also allows it to have a much higher heaped capacity when handling with snow. I'm planning to add 1 of these to the 88in bucket.....but make it about half the size. If you clean out between cars alot, an 88 or 90 inch bucket might be better......if not, and your just looking for a big a$$ bucket, get the 100in.

Make sure you get the bolt on edge Rob!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Berlon make the 102" ...pretty reasonably priced if I remember right


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm running the Bobcat 100" on my A300. I bought a bolt on edge too. I checked out the Berlon site a few months back. I was impressed and would consider them for my next bucket. I'm not really in the market but my Bobcat low profile 84" bucket has a bent bottom egde. The 100" is holding up pretty well. The bottom of the side cutters have bent in. I blame the operators for that though. In all honesty I have seen questionable engineering in most all Bobcat attachments.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I run a Berlon 96". My only complaint is I should have gone with the 102". Very very well built and one of the better priced ones in my area. x2 on getting the bolt-on edge.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

If you go to Berlon's site i think he walks you through the comparison as to why his is better,
Steve


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

xtreem3d;1461227 said:


> If you go to Berlon's site i think he walks you through the comparison as to why his is better,
> Steve


Yep and i believe if you put in your zip you get pricing.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.craig-mfg.com/images/small/LOADER_Buckets_SnowBasket.jpg

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118296&highlight=bucket

not sure if they make bobcat buckets


----------

